# Kenjutsu Fight 4: Current Naruto vs Current Sasuke



## RedChidori (May 26, 2014)

The title has given the best speech EVER !



VS



Location: Naruto and Sasuke vs Juudara
State of Mind: IC, willing to kill and or mortally wound.
Starting Distance: 15 meters away
Knowledge: Manga for both
Restrictions:*Kenjutsu/Bukijutsu only! Nothing more, nothing less.*
Additional Info: Both have a full chakra reserve and are at 100%. Chakra Flow is allowed too.

Please provide a legitimate reason why either combatant wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!!! _-RedChidori_


----------



## LHMC (May 26, 2014)

Sasuke's sword is just plain metal, nothing special about it IIRC. Naruto's staves go right through it and Sasuke can't do anything thanks to the limitations of kenjutsu/bukijutsu only.


----------



## Kyuuzen (May 26, 2014)

I'm inclined to say Sasuke, because he's trained with that sword for a lot longer than Naruto.  However, a dual-wielding style is pretty freaking effective, especially since Sasuke usually uses one-handed strikes.


But I'm not gonna get into all that, it's kinda off topic.  Gonna say Sasuke for more training his sword forms.


----------



## Cognitios (May 26, 2014)

Basically what LHMC said.
Unless they are made of the same material, then Sasuke wins easily, more experience than Naruto by far makes it a stomp.


----------



## RedChidori (May 26, 2014)

Chakra Flow is allowed here too guys .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2014)

Sasuke has more skill, Naruto has a better weapon


----------



## OG Appachai (May 26, 2014)

does sasuke have senjutsu chakra? i cant remember if his chidori that he hit the limbo clone with was senjutsu or not. but blah, if sasuke can run raiton senjutsu chakra through his blade then yea i'd give it to the sauce but if not then naruto wins


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 26, 2014)

Sasuke doesn't have Senjutsu, he can't use it without having someone infuse it into him for him. He got the eyes while Naruto got the chakra


----------



## OG Appachai (May 27, 2014)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Sasuke doesn't have Senjutsu, he can't use it without having someone infuse it into him for him. He got the eyes while Naruto got the chakra


then how did sasuke hit the limbo clone with chidori? Sasuke def has senjutsu chakra, this is current sasuke were talking about right? even if he had to have it infused to him he still has it since were talking about current sasuke.

Now id give it to sasuke since he has more skill with his sword being that he's had it for a long time. But if nauto touches sasuke even once then its over imo, 

Sasuke high diff


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 27, 2014)

Sasuke is far more skillful with a sword and weapons in general, but Naruto has the better weapon with his black staffs. If they have the same weapons then Sasuke would likely win without much trouble.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 27, 2014)

OG Appachai said:


> then how did sasuke hit the limbo clone with chidori? Sasuke def has senjutsu chakra, this is current sasuke were talking about right? even if he had to have it infused to him he still has it since were talking about current sasuke.
> 
> Now id give it to sasuke since he has more skill with his sword being that he's had it for a long time. But if nauto touches sasuke even once then its over imo,
> 
> Sasuke high diff



He merely hit them, he's got dat Rikudo boost, there's no indication that he's using senjutsu

While I agree Sasuke would win a sword fight in base since Naruto's kenjutsu skills are almost non-existant, Naruto is physically stronger than Sasuke by a lot from SM and up which would gives him the option to just snap Sasuke's sword


----------



## Dr. White (May 27, 2014)

Bruh did you forget from Juubito that you need Senjutsu chakra to hurt the Juubi Jin? Sasuke not only stabbed the limbo clone and Madara with it (not flowing with chakra) but proceeded to speedblitz and cut him in half w/ flow. that is ridiculous considering Pre Fruit Madara was duking it out with 8th Gate Gai for a while, and point blank survived Night Gai. His yin seal gives him Sagechakra and power over Yin.


----------



## ueharakk (May 27, 2014)

Madara easily cut through naruto's gudou dama's with his storm release and his limbo clone was able to block a gudou dama slam with its arm.

Sasuke on the otherhand cuts through Madara with chidori eiso.  

Sasuke cuts through naruto's gudou damas and then through naruto as naruto shouldn't be on a totally different level of durability than jj madara.

If Sasuke is limited to just his sword, i don't see how he wins as the situation is now reversed with naruto's gudoudamas cutting right through his sword and Sasuke as well, but that doesn't really have much do do with skill, just a massive difference in weaponry.

Sasuke should be more skillfull with his sword as he's been using a sword for far longer than naruto has been using the gudoudama.


----------



## ARGUS (May 27, 2014)

in terms of weaponary sasuke is much more skillfull,,,, and if their weapons would be the same,, then sauce wins this foor sure,,
here however,,, narutos weapon is 10x better than sasukes,, which is why i would give him the advantage


----------



## Lurko (May 27, 2014)

Sasuke takes this.


----------



## Ether (May 27, 2014)

Probably Sasuke, He can infuse his sword with Inton Chakra which bisected JJ madara(post tree absorption).
Naruto does have the better weapon but Sasuke is way more experienced with a sword. The Inton Chakra ought to take out the advantage of the Gudou Dama since Sasuke can amp that up with SO6P chakra. It's implied in the manga that he has Senjutsu because of the ability to harm JJ Madz. If he doesn't have senjustu(very unlikely) then, S06P chakra can also be utilized to break through the Gudou Dama.


----------



## Jagger (May 27, 2014)

LHMC said:


> Sasuke's sword is just plain metal, nothing special about it IIRC. Naruto's staves go right through it and Sasuke can't do anything thanks to the limitations of kenjutsu/bukijutsu only.


Yes, he can use it. Otherwise, his sword wouldn't have been capable of running through Madara's body. 

His dominant hand (the one with the moon symbol) contains Senjutu's/Hagoromo's chakra. There's a reason of why Sasuke's Chidori turned black and not just because.


----------

